# Effects of L-Cysteine on healthy Thyroid - Adrenal Glands



## peanutbutter_83 (May 28, 2015)

First of all let me tell you that I have a healthy thyroid. However I got seriously ill last year and haven't recovered since then.

I had been taking high amounts of L-Cysteine last year for at least 6 months. At the beginning I would only feel the positive effects of L-Cysteine like having healthier looking skin and stronger nails. Then after I a while I would get really strange reactions to L-Cysteine. Typical symptoms of hyperthyroidism (didn't know back then). It would usually go a away after 6 hours. The longer I took it the worse I felt. I couldn't concentrate on anything and was sweating and feeling hot all the time.

Then one day in September I became sick and went through hell for the next 3-4 months. I couldn't walk more than half a mile per day or I would get totally exhausted. Drinking coffee made everything worse. Unfortunately some symptoms are still here like poor digestion even though I have no IBS (doctors confirmed). Also my blood flow hasn't returned to normal and on some days I feel really cold like having ice all over my body. List goes on and on.

I was wondering if there could be a connection between temporary induced hyperthyroidism over a long time and stress on adrenal glands. I am thinking that my adrenal glands got worn out because of all the stress that I was putting on my thyroid. Only after 6 months I can work out a little bit without getting all worn out and dizzy and pale.

Thanks for your support.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Have you seen a medical doctor to address this?

Do you have any lab work with ranges you could post?


----------



## peanutbutter_83 (May 28, 2015)

My thyroid was checked last October. I had a quick glance at the results. I believe it was 440'000. Don't know how to interpret this number.

I took L-Cysteine yesterday and no bad reaction. Back in August I would get all sweaty and disoriented, but I kept on taking those pills :-(

I am seeing an endocrinologist next week. My digestion issues (no pain though) seem to be only a symptom of something else.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I'm curious to know why you took it originally and why, after you've had a bad reaction, you continue to dabble with it?


----------



## peanutbutter_83 (May 28, 2015)

I started taking it because I heard it's supposed to be good for your liver and skin. And it did really help.

Messing around with your thyroid is maybe not a good idea, especially when you're actually healthy.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

peanutbutter_83 said:


> Messing around with your thyroid is maybe not a good idea, especially when you're actually healthy.


Yes, agreed.

I don't think anything in high doses is good. In moderation? Maybe...but you have to be careful with supplements when you are not being supervised by a physician.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Were you supervised/advised by a physician to take the L-Cysteine?


----------



## peanutbutter_83 (May 28, 2015)

jenny v said:


> Were you supervised/advised by a physician to take the L-Cysteine?


No actually not. Only learnt a few days ago that L-Cysteine can have an effect on the thyroid.

I have stopped taking any supplements because they make me feel worse.


----------

